# 3d shooting in virginia



## dwm323 (Aug 31, 2008)

JamieF said:


> Does anyone know where there are any target and 3d shooting ranges in Virginia? Looking to shoot 3d/targets and maybe competition a little. Thanks.


You can get on shootarchery.com they list several clubs schedules


----------



## superdean00 (Jul 23, 2008)

Where abouts are you located? There is plenty of shooting in VA, and plenty of competition also.


----------



## JamieF (Aug 23, 2014)

I'm on hampton roads area but hunt in Southampton county


----------



## Ats002 (Nov 1, 2013)

I'm interested in this as well. I am
Located in Caroline county. Loki g to get into 3D and maybe a competition as well.


----------



## superdean00 (Jul 23, 2008)

Well I am in Hampton, and once January hits there is a 3D about every weekend. We have a pretty active 3D circuit around here and getting better. If you are willing to drive about 2 hours finding a shoot will not be hard. We have 3 3D clubs local. For now most of us are getting ready for indoor spots. There are 2 places currently in Hampton Roads to shot indoors. Wilcox Bait and Tackle in Newport News, and Norfolk County Rifle Range.


----------



## JamieF (Aug 23, 2014)

Norfolk county rifle range? Where is it and how much to use it? What do they have, targets and 3d targets?


----------



## Ats002 (Nov 1, 2013)

I would love to come down and shoot a few 3D courses.... Always wanted to do it. Are there any near Richmond?


----------



## superdean00 (Jul 23, 2008)

NCRR is out where 664, 264, and 64 all run together. Check the calendar on there website www.ncrr.net. I think they are currently shooting a 5 spot league. I believe its $5 for practice and $10 for league.(Dont Quote me on that) Now this is a pistol range that they set up for archery on league nights. You can not just walk in a shoot a practice round. The only place that has a dedicated indoor range is Wilcox.(Shot there tonight). Wilcox will start leagues later on in December or early January. Now all this is indoor spots.


----------



## JamieF (Aug 23, 2014)

Ok, thanks. Oceana has a archery range also and 3d range too. Needs some work though


----------



## superdean00 (Jul 23, 2008)

Yeah I have used Oceana range a few times. 

Flat Creek is up near Richmond, and has a great course. But for archery near Richmond you are gonna want to talk to the guys at Green Top. They got some real good shooters over there.


----------



## JamieF (Aug 23, 2014)

Well right now I just want to shoot at 3d targets and targets and get familiar with them. Don't want to compete right away.

Sent from my SM-T807V using Tapatalk


----------



## Kstigall (Feb 24, 2004)

Ats002 said:


> I'm interested in this as well. I am
> Located in Caroline county. Loki g to get into 3D and maybe a competition as well.


Living in Caroline county means you should be shooting indoors with us at Green Top. If you don't know Green Top well then I can't help you!






superdean00 said:


> Yeah I have used Oceana range a few times.
> 
> Flat Creek is up near Richmond, and has a great course. But for archery near Richmond you are gonna want to talk to the guys at Green Top. They got some real good shooters over there.


Here are a "few"......

Flat Creek is in Chula (Amelia)...... https://www.facebook.com/Flat-Creek-Archery-1497220923864485/ (ASA)
Blackstone Archery is obviously in Blackstone, Va ......... http://blackstonearchery.com/ (ASA)
Manahoac Bowmen is up your way ......... http://www.manahoacbowmen.com/
Ft. Belvoir ......... http://belvoirbowhunters.com/index.php
Tidewater Bowhunters....... http://www.tba3-d.com/ (IBO targets maybe soem McKenzies)
Dixie Bowmen ...... http://www.dixiebowmen.org/ (IBO targets some McKenzies)
Prince William Archers, the best indoor club in the state (the country?) .............. https://pwarchers.wordpress.com/
Augusta Archers in Staunton, great 3D courses and very nice indoor range ............. https://pwarchers.wordpress.com/
Ft. Lee ...... http://www.leemwr.com/shooting-sports

I shoot about all of Blackstone's and Flat Creeks shoots. Both have _quality_, legitimate ASA ranges. I really like shooting at Augusta because of the ranges. Unfortunately they don't have all ASA targets (McKenzies) but they have the best terrain for ranges (multiple possible courses) in the region. I used to shoot at Tidewater a lot but not as much in the past few years. They have very flat terrain and use mostly Rhinehart targets as does Dixie.

I have been shooting NFAA indoor tournaments at Prince William Archers for some years. They are a great club!!!! You couldn't fit all the NFAA National trophies won by Prince William members in a large pick up....... I'm serious. If you want some serious competition or to see some very good archers performing in VA regularly then you want to be a part of Prince William Archers and/or Green Top indoor leagues. I am NOT knocking other clubs in Va. but Prince William has been around a long time with many very high performing level of friendly archers. Green Top the last few years Green Top league archers have done very well at National and state tournaments in both spots and 3D. At last years LAS Classic we had one winner (Rodger Willett, Senior Pro) and a host of archers (4 or 5) in a few different classes that qualified for Sunday and won at least one shoot-off.


----------



## Ats002 (Nov 1, 2013)

Kstigall said:


> Living in Caroline county means you should be shooting indoors with us at Green Top. If you don't know Green Top well then I can't help you!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Haha... Well of of course I know greentop! Just dropped a grand there two days ago! I just have never asked how to get involved in the shoots there. I may not be good enough to shoot with y'all! But I'd love to try and watch you all. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kstigall (Feb 24, 2004)

Ats002 said:


> Haha... Well of of course I know greentop! Just dropped a grand there two days ago! I just have never asked how to get involved in the shoots there. I may not be good enough to shoot with y'all! But I'd love to try and watch you all.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


ANYONE is good enough to shoot with me!


----------



## Brackett33 (Oct 6, 2015)

we shoot at least once a month in Elizabeth City NC, pretty cool set up. normally a pretty good turn out. But if you hear of any close in the Hampton roads area let me know.. I work at the Norfolk naval shipyard.


----------



## superdean00 (Jul 23, 2008)

Brackett33 said:


> we shoot at least once a month in Elizabeth City NC, pretty cool set up. normally a pretty good turn out. But if you hear of any close in the Hampton roads area let me know.. I work at the Norfolk naval shipyard.


Check out Kingsboro, and tidewater.


----------

